# My hedgie likes to climb up walls...



## Tobi (Jul 21, 2009)

My hedgehog likes to try to climb up walls quite often. Whether it's the walls of his cage or the walls of my apartment in the blocked-off hallway...

It's pretty cute but I'm wondering if this is a sign that something is wrong? His poops are healthy and he eats and drinks just fine. I don't have a wheel for him but he runs A LOT in the hallway/play area...he's typically running around and playing in there 3-4 hours a night.

His personality is "explorer" and he unrolls in my hands very quickly.

Anyhoo, is this something I should be concerned about? Thanks kindly!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He needs a wheel so he can get rid of some of that energy


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

He needs a wheel immediately, then he will likely stop the climbing..he is likely doing this out of sheer boredom. The next stage after that is rubbing his nose on the walls of the cage until it is raw and bloody.


----------



## Tobi (Jul 21, 2009)

EEK!  I really hope he takes to the wheel then. I thought he would be fine with all the space I have given him. I will definitely search high and low for a good wheel.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

You could actually just search right here: http://www.hedgehogwheel.com/
:lol: 
Rumor has it that these wheels are the best around. Solid construction, easy to clean, and big.


----------



## Tobi (Jul 21, 2009)

I love you freda! That wheel looks perfect!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I have that very wheel, and it is by far the best there is.


----------

